# Sony A330



## NurIz (Nov 3, 2015)

Hi all. I know sony A330 has been in the market for a long time. Simce 2009 though. But i'm having trouble with the camera now. When i tried to snap a pic.. the camera doesnt seems to snap but instead, it kept auto focus. What is wrong with the camera? Or is it the settings? And.. when i finally get to snap a pic, it took ages to finally capture the pic. Can anyone help?


----------



## vvcarpio (Nov 5, 2015)

NurIz said:


> Hi all. I know sony A330 has been in the market for a long time. Simce 2009 though. But i'm having trouble with the camera now. When i tried to snap a pic.. the camera doesnt seems to snap but instead, it kept auto focus. What is wrong with the camera? Or is it the settings? And.. when i finally get to snap a pic, it took ages to finally capture the pic. Can anyone help?



Since no one has offered to help, I'll take a shot. When you say "it kept auto focus", do you mean it's having difficulty focusing? If yes, it could also be the lens. Do you have another AF lens you can try? You can also try switching to manual focus instead of autofocus.

Not sure what you mean by "it took ages to finally capture the pic". About how many seconds?


----------



## NurIz (Nov 5, 2015)

vvcarpio said:


> NurIz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all. I know sony A330 has been in the market for a long time. Simce 2009 though. But i'm having trouble with the camera now. When i tried to snap a pic.. the camera doesnt seems to snap but instead, it kept auto focus. What is wrong with the camera? Or is it the settings? And.. when i finally get to snap a pic, it took ages to finally capture the pic. Can anyone help?
> ...


Hi.. nope. I mean it focus well. Its clear after the capture. But doesnt allow me to snap a picture. When i press to snap a pic again, it focus again.


----------

